# New member and ask for some advises



## Arabicuser (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new in this forum and i hope i can get some help/answers/guides about my builds,  am open to any discussion, but i also have my own decision at the end if it will end with say 5-10 best options i have to choose from.

Well, about 1 month ago or maybe 6 weeks ago i planned to build a computer desktop since very very long time ago, my old desktops i left long time ago has Pentium 4 or maybe core duo only, and my only desktop i am using current is Apple Mac Mini, so that it started the story of to build PC.

I did mistakes and bought some components, and that led me to go with 2 builds instead of one, but i was also worry about my kids to use my main PC, so i added another build to the 2, and now i am ready to go with 3 builds almost, but i need more help on some components to complete my all 3 rigs.

I will list the components i already have, so i will see what i should go with the missing components.

1. Build or rig 1:

- Intel i7-3930K
- Asus Rampage IV Extreme
- Patriot Viper 32GB 2133MHz
- Samsung 840 Pro 256GB [maybe i upgrade to 512GB or buy another 256GB for RAID0 if it is a good idea or give something]
- Seasonic X-1250W
- Cooler Master HAF X

2. 2nd build:

- Intel i7-3820
- Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5
- Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1600MHz
- Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti 2GB [OC version]
- Samsung 840 120GB
- Western Digital Black Caviar 2TB 7200rpm 3.5" SATA3
- Corsair AX1200 W
- Thermaltake Overseer RX-I

3. 3rd rig:

- Intel i5-3570K
- ASRock Z77 Pro 3
- Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1600MHz
- Gigabyte GTX 650 Ti 2GB [OC version]
- Corsair Force GS 128GB
- Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200rpm 3.5" SATA3
- Thermaltake Armor Revo

The components i didn't list above are:

- Corsair H60
- Corsair H100i
- Omega ATX 750W

So, i am not sure if i should keep that H60 or not, it is now used on my current build of X79-UD5 + 3930K, i will replace 3930K to be used for Asus RIVE and use i7-3820 on that Gigabyte motherboard, i didn't overclock 3930K yet and with H60 it ws not bad cooling, but if i use it on i7-3820 without OC or OC up to say 4.0-4.2, will this be an issue?

I don't know where to use Corsair H100i, on i7-3930K or i5-3570K? I was thinking H60 will go to i5 and H100i go with 3820 and i think of something else for 3930K, but from another sites i get thousands of opinions and some are not what i want to go, i prefer air cooling, or water cooling that is simple like Corsairs, i don't want water/liquid cooling that is complicated or i need to buy many parts to use together as custom, but i will be open to any suggestions that will help.

Last, i will be happy with Seasonic and i found only 1 in my country so i didn't think twice to get it even many told me it is an overkill power, and i did a mistake and bought Corsair AX1200 for second build but many told me to return it and go with something cheap and less power in 700-900W range, well, i tried with the shop i bought from to return, but he shocked me that they don't want to return it back, and if yes then i can go with 850-1050 and they shocked me again to tell me that the price is about $10-30 different only, it is like they cheated me and they wanted me to keep that AX1200, so i decided to keep it if i will never save for lower power from that shop and keep that overkill power, money/budget is not a problem at all for, $20-100 different will not be a big deal, to me a real saving will be of say $150 and above for some items that is cost under $500, anything over $500 is way very expensive then i will never think to save, for example $600 to me is same as $1200, so if i buy something $600 or above then i will go with most expensive of top line and never look back.

So now i am not sure what cooling system i should go with i7-3930K and which power to replace that Omega 750W for third build, and last i am not sure which GPU[video card] to use for my first main build, i put Titan as top choice, wish that 780 has at least 4GB, 3Gb is not appealing to me even that 780 has Titan dress [384bit], i rather go with Titan even many said that performance is only about 10% over 780.

What else i have to think about? i want to be ready for anything before i start to complete my builds, any comments/recommendations/opinions are welcome.

I was late as i never know about Haswell and Nvidia 700 series, but let's get 700 series out, i can't go and buy Haswell CPU/Mobo now after all that wasting/spending, later say next year i may think about 4th rig with  Haswell if nothing new will come out. I will be happy with i7-3930K and my kids will be fine with i5-3570K, 3820 is a backup/test computer and less use than main and also emergency one, my main 3930K PC will be for everything from gaming to video, photo editing, documenting, Graphics and whatever i can throw in it.


----------



## blaznee (Jun 12, 2013)

What is the purpose of each rig? Some odd choices like amount of memory and the complete insane overkill on PSU choice .

What are you using the gpu for since it matters so much to you that you're willing to spend extra for a slower card but one extra gig of gpu memory?.

Right now the post looks like someone who just wants to throw money at hardware, and that makes it hard to help you.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ what this guy said. We need the budget, and we need the general use for each system.

1250/1200w power supply. Do you intend running 3 cards in crossfire/SLI? If not -> pointless...


----------



## shovenose (Jun 12, 2013)

OK, I don't know about the "Omega ATX 750w" but chances are it's a piece of crap and you should not use it.

Your builds are all decent but also rather random. Your rig 1 I don't even see a graphics card listed which confuses me. Unless you're running a lot of Virtual Machines at once, 32GB of RAM is overkill. 16GB is more than enough for basically everything. Anything more and you're just throwing money away.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 12, 2013)

WOW, finally there are replies, thank you very much.

I will try to explain or clarify more and then you can understand what happened to me and maybe this will help you to understand my need or at least you may help me better.

In the beginning say end of March and during of April i was planning i want to build a computer, all that happened when i watched many youtube videos about faster computer and SSDs, and then once i bought SSD for my laptops and one Mac Mini and i saw the difference i planned to build a PC desktop then, and from there it started, but i wasn't aware about components, so i asked one nearby computer shop to buy some components i had read about, but now i will tell what mistakes or let's say what things i changed in my mind while i was in process of first build.

I chose a processor CPU to be one top line, myabe not the most expensive but something which is strong enough, and that was i7-3930K, but i wasn't sure about which motherboard so i let a man in that shop [manager] to choose for me, he told me either Asus or Gigabyte, but he told me he found one Gigabyte mobo that has built-in card for wi-fi and bluetooth and Asus doesn't have, so i said ok, so he brought Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 and one cheapo GPU, i told him ignore the GPU and i went to buy a GPU which is Gigabyte GTX 660Ti.

The things he brought for the build was that Omega unknown power supply, Corsair H60, Thermaltake Overseer RX-I, so the only things i brought by myself was the graphics card and Samsung SSD non pro and WD black 2TB.

After i was reading more about motherboards and some other components i found that i don't have the best i want, the cpu i am very happy, but the motherboard seems not that high rated or highly recommended even it is X79 chipset, i saw there are better options, and that what made me to read more about Asus X79 or say LGA2011 boards and finally i decided on Rampage 4 Extreme and found one in my area, but that opened me another problem, i couldn't return Gigabyte motherboard so it means i have to keep it for another build, and later on i was thinking why not have 2nd rig to be a backup or emergency computer, i don't want to use one computer only and i fill it with everything of files of games and photos and videos and downloads and whatever, it may risk my computer a lot, so because of my mistake i planned why not have 2nd rig just in case if i don't want to overload my first one, and i do a lot of photos editing and later i may do videos too, i have high quality photography equipment so i work with high big files that sometimes screams when i work with batch and many of them, and i red that video will be a different story or level/class, so i was thinking to make my computer strong enough.

My first computer will be my main and gamer PC, and i watched few videos about gamers ad i saw some playing on multiple monitors, and i read that i need something strong to go high with multiple monitors, i am that kind of guy who like to add and upgrade always, so today i start with one monitor or 1 GPU i am sure i may end this year with 2 monitors or 2 GPUs, and i don't surprise if i want to have 3 monitors for gaming and video editing.

So from above, i decided to put 3930K for Rampage 4 extreme so i bought another cpu for Gigabyte X79 which is i7-3820, and i still have the first temporary computer working with 3930k+gigabyte x79-UD5 + GTX 660Ti, but i will take out that cpu for Rampage and keep 660Ti with Gigabyte mobo and buy another more powerful for 3930K and Ausus mobo combo, that is why i left it empty in first build, and i am not sure if 690 ot titan or 780 will be my choice, or go with 2 780 or add one more later if i buy another 3rd monitor, Titan is still strong top line, so i really didn't decide yet on which graphics card on that first build, and also i want to OC that 3930K say up to maybe 4.8 then i also don't know which cooling system to go with.

Now you know how that all started and what mistakes i did i hope i can get final answers to last components left for the builds, oh i forgot to say that third build is for my kids, my first build will be only dedicated to me, and second is also high performance enough so i wanted to keep that as my second backup computer, this is why i thought about cheaper build for my kids, they don't know how to use computer very well even they use my wife's laptop and my laptops sometimes, but i can never trust them on my own powerful computer, so 3rd one with i5 and ASRock and 650Ti will be overkill for them for years, and they like to play different games from simple to heavy games, i think that rig will be enough.

Now what do you think after all that? What GPU[for 1st] and PSU[for 3rd] and cooling[for 1st] i should go with?

1250W on first will be fine as i may go with 2 or 3 GPUs and OC many things either cpu or memory or GPU or everything, and second i may think i can have another 660Ti cheaper later so i can have SLI on that too.


----------



## Hood (Jun 12, 2013)

Put all your best parts in your main rig; with the money you've spent, you should get at least one very high-end system, with plenty of overkill in all components.  Such a rig deserves a better video card, like a GTX 780 or at least a 770 (which is a great bargain at $400).  The H100 will allow a hefty overclock, and the AX1200i will help keep power costs down.  This will be your main gaming rig.
  The second system could be built with stability in mind, the 3820 isn't a good overclocker anyway, and will run cool, quiet and stable at stock speeds with the H60 and 1600 RAM.  The 660 Ti will be sufficient for this secondary rig, it'll still run all games okay with decent frame rates.
  The 3rd system for the kids should get the 650 Ti, and maybe a $35 Hyper 212 Evo to keep them from burning it up (never use stock Intel air coolers).  No overclock, or maybe just a small one, because kids tend to overload a system with crapware, and stability is what's needed here.  The 3570K is plenty fast at stock speeds for what it'll be used for.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 12, 2013)

I have no clue how recommendations can be made without OP stating how much $ for each rig unless I missed it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome to Tpu
im kinda little dizzy 
umm i guess you need to talk about one by one
not all of them at the same time
its gonna be easier for other


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok, all the components i wrote for 1st/2nd/3rd i have, i didn't say what d you think, i listed all what i have for the 3 rigs, and the only thing missing are the GPU for 1st one and also cooling, and power supply for 3rd one because i don't trust that Omega 750, 1250 and 1200 will be used for 1st and 2nd.

I may add another 660Ti for 2nd if i need, bur for now i think it is more than enough, but i want to get something strong for the first.

Asking about my budget? for what? i have the components i listed for the 3 except the 3 things missing, i can provide you a word doc i made of the 3 rigs table and what components i am going to use for each, i am sure about which CPU+Mobo+PSU+SSD/HDD for each rig, the HAF X is for first, but not sure the second and third which of the two cases for which?


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

I am now planning to get a power supply for my third rig because i can't trust the one of Omega, but i am not sure about 3 models of the following:

AX850
AX860
AX750

All without i, and all are Corsair, we don't have Seasonic in my country, so please, can you tell me which one of the 3 please to order it by phone within 4 hours before they send other components without PSU i ordered?


----------



## skylamer (Jun 13, 2013)

Ax860


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 13, 2013)

860
all 3 are manufactrued by seasonic for corsair so you actually get seasonic branded as corsair
if there is 860i available take it. if not 860 will be fine.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

skylamer said:


> Ax860



I see, ok thanks.

Well, i did read reviews and information or details about those 3, but i did see that AX680 has that coil noise, is it only with that model or with all? and does that has a solution?


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> 860
> all 3 are manufactrued by seasonic for corsair so you actually get seasonic branded as corsair
> if there is 860i available take it. if not 860 will be fine.



The is 860i available but it is expensive and i heard many said even 850 is too much, but i found that AX860 at reasonable price, about $190 if i converted correctly, remember that if i order it online it will go over $190 anyway, and that 680i is about $245, so that is about $50-55 difference, is it worth it?

AX850 is not available and AX750 could be available and they need tie to check out stock, and the price is about $40-60 cheaper than that of AX860 anyway.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 13, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> The is 860i available but it is expensive and i heard many said even 850 is too much, but i found that AX860 at reasonable price, about $190 if i converted correctly, remember that if i order it online it will go over $190 anyway, and that 680i is about $245, so that is about $50-55 difference, is it worth it?
> 
> AX850 is not available and AX750 could be available and they need tie to check out stock, and the price is about $40-60 cheaper than that of AX860 anyway.



50-55$ no
20-25$ yes

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860/1.html
didnt mention anything about coil noise. could be for old KM2 versions


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> 50-55$ no
> 20-25$ yes
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860/1.html
> didnt mention anything about coil noise. could be for old KM2 versions



Yes, it is that much different, AX860 he will give me for 700 UAE Dirhams, and AX860i for 910 or over 900 AED, so about 200+ AED difference, that is over $50, so in this case you think better save that $50+ and go with 860?


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is the feedback about it with many issuing that noise.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-139-044&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 13, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> Yes, it is that much different, AX860 he will give me for 700 UAE Dirhams, and AX860i for 910 or over 900 AED, so about 200+ AED difference, that is over $50, so in this case you think better save that $50+ and go with 860?



yes 860i is better, but not 50$ better, so save the money for something else.

edit:


Arabicuser said:


> Here is the feedback about it with many issuing that noise.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-139-044&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=2#scrollFullInfo



dont worry about that. coil whine is high frequence noise that not every man can hear. and as you see from corsair support replays they RMA units with such problems. if your unit has coil whine and anyone from your family can hear it you can get replacement


----------



## erixx (Jun 13, 2013)

[irony mode ON]
Now I understand why the Middle East peace process takes so long ...
[irony mode off]

What an ocean of words! Sorry


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> yes 860i is better, but not 50$ better, so save the money for something else.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



I see, so i think that $50 more is not worth to get then, at the end it is for 3rd rig for kids.

I hope that one will not have that kind of coil, and maybe for some people they care about that coil too much and for others it is not an issue at all, i didn't test my another 2 powers yet to see if they coil too, but maybe that Omega has that coil but i couldn't notice it enough or maybe i don't know if that is coil even if it is quiet.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 13, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> I see, so i think that $50 more is not worth to get then, at the end it is for 3rd rig for kids.
> 
> I hope that one will not have that kind of coil, and maybe for some people they care about that coil too much and for others it is not an issue at all, i didn't test my another 2 powers yet to see if they coil too, but maybe that Omega has that coil but i couldn't notice it enough or maybe i don't know if that is coil even if it is quiet.



it is hard to explain how coil noise sound. closest to it i can think about is noise which you hear when you switch radio to AM. coil noise is similar to that but higher level sound.
human ear can hear sound with frequence from 20hz to 20khz but that are boundry limits. most people can here up to 16khz. people that can hear sounds with higher 16khz arent very common. 
if noone in your house does hear irritating sound that makes him feal uncomfortable then everthing is ok. 
keep in mind that not only psu can make coil noise. vga cards and mobos also has parts that can generate coil noise so if you have issues you have to make investigation what cause it.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> it is hard to explain how coil noise sound. closest to it i can think about is noise which you hear when you switch radio to AM. coil noise is similar to that but higher level sound.
> human ear can hear sound with frequence from 20hz to 20khz but that are boundry limits. most people can here up to 16khz. people that can hear sounds with higher 16khz arent very common.
> if noone in your house does hear irritating sound that makes him feal uncomfortable then everthing is ok.
> keep in mind that not only psu can make coil noise. vga cards and mobos also has parts that can generate coil noise so if you have issues you have to make investigation what cause it.



Great, i think i will be fine with that coil then, i have my laptop that coil like i am working in the airport and some jets are ready to fly, even my very very old died PC desktop was coiling like a HELL, i will be fine with this new one and i don't think it will be an annoying coil as it shows from feedback.

Thank you very much for your help, can't wait to get the components and start working on them.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 13, 2013)

i havnt time to read everything from this thread and i dont know if you have changed any of the parts from OP beside omega psu, but i would like to prepose you some changes if it is possible for you to repalce parts and pay only for difference.
1. change 1600mhz ram with 1866 or 2100
2. change those 660 and 650 vga cards with 2x770 (1 for each pc)
3. get 2nd 128 or 256 ssds for kids' pcs and buy NAS drive for network storage. put baracuda and caviar in it (if possible replace baracuda with 2tb version or better 2nd caviar black 2tb).


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 13, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> i havnt time to read everything from this thread and i dont know if you have changed any of the parts from OP beside omega psu, but i would like to prepose you some changes if it is possible for you to repalce parts and pay only for difference.
> 1. change 1600mhz ram with 1866 or 2100
> 2. change those 660 and 650 vga cards with 2x770 (1 for each pc)
> 3. get 2nd 128 or 256 ssds for kids' pcs and buy NAS drive for network storage. put baracuda and caviar in it (if possible replace baracuda with 2tb version or better 2nd caviar black 2tb).



Well, i would like to discuss those points then, i didn't or can't change things from my OP so far.

1. I have that Patriot for my 1st rig only, and that is 2133, for my second and 3rd rigs in fact i bought that Corsair DP 1600MHz as 32GB and they are still in my temporary computer of 3930K and GA-X79-UD5, but i will take them out and split them for 2nd and 3rd rgs so both will have 16GB, then why to have higher than 1600MHz on both? I will not OC both, very rare i may try on the 3rd as xx70K is better for OC, but i am sure they will be on base speed, is it really worth to have 1866 or higher if i will not OC and my kids don't care much about so high performance?

2. I can't change as long i bought them, unless if i do a crazy thing, that is to take 660 and 650 and use them both as SLI on 3rd rig, and buy 2 770 as you said for 2nd rig, 1st rig will be another level, but i feel that 2nd and 3rd are not my so extreme use as first even if they have some good high components, later in the future i can upgrade, but for now i think 660Ti and 650Ti will be more than enough, my 1st build will have only Titan/690 level [maybe 2 780 if that is better than 1 Titan].

3. Well, i would like to read more about that NAS network, but i don't think i want to put too much for my kids PC, i may add another 120-128 SSD, but i am not planning to buy 2TB or WD black for them yet, i am buying 2TB tomorrow for my 1st build, also i am planning to place an order online for another 256GB SSD for it as i think 1 256GB may not be enough if i will put OS+games+apps all in it and storage on HDD, i feel why not have another SSD for games and keep that one 256 for OS+apps, i can go with 128GB but i found a deal that will end soon 2 days for Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, so i think i better go with that deal and have ore space over 128GB, and your point about NAS taking my thinking, i can buy 2x 2TB WD black caviar for my 1st build and have that NAS if it will give me a nice advantage or performance for my use, just i want more details about it as i am not aware about NAS usage and which device, i saw them before like Drobo but very expensive path.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

I am now at the lest step, getting a GPU, but now i left with 3 options, i would like some help or guide for my final decision.

I want to buy a strong GPU and i narrowed my choice to one of the following 3:

1. GTX Titan

2. GTX 690 [in many tests i saw, this card even beating the Titan on some benchmarks, so it is to be considered as well]

3. 2 GTX 780, because it is cheaper than 2 above i can manage to get 2, in fact i can even get 3 but only 2 now and the other after 2-3 months by now

In all cases, the budget of above is in range of $1000-1300

I am not sure if SLI is a good idea as i heard even it may increase performance but it will have some issues and it will not increase by double i know, but i have to choose something that will last me for at least 3 years, after 3 years who knows what will be there.

If you ask about how many monitors as usual question then i said i may go up to 3, believe me, if i can go up to 5 i will do, so i want to get an overkill card now that will handle any addition in the future rather than i buy something cheaper and then later i have to change card because i add more resolutions.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Get a 780 and then SLI 2 of them together. Titan is a colossal waste of extra money at this point, two 780's will perform better than a 690, as it is merely two 680 cores. Any more than two 780's and you will start to see some games experiencing issue, and in some minor cases worse performance. 3 cards dont scale so well.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Get a 780 and then SLI 2 of them together. Titan is a colossal waste of extra money at this point, two 780's will perform better than a 690, as it is merely two 680 cores. Any more than two 780's and you will start to see some games experiencing issue, and in some minor cases worse performance. 3 cards dont scale so well.



I see, then what about 2 Titan's or 2 690's?

2 780 will give me above 1 Titan or 1 690, but then 3 780 will not get me more benefit, what about 2 Titan or 2 690 against say 2 780 or 3 780?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

A 780 overclocked slightly equals a Titan in performance, for 2/3's of the price, its a no brainer.
2 690's will run horribly bad, quad SLI wont be supported well in all games, and the scaling wont be 100%, probably not much higher than 50% scaling either.
2 780's would net the most benefit I think, and have better support. Titan's days are over.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> A 780 overclocked slightly equals a Titan in performance, for 2/3's of the price, its a no brainer.
> 2 690's will run horribly bad, quad SLI wont be supported well in all games, and the scaling wont be 100%, probably not much higher than 50% scaling either.
> 2 780's would net the most benefit I think, and have better support. Titan's days are over.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780/images/perf_oc.gif



Well, you posted only 1 test, i saw many tests and i found that Titan and 690 won of most tests, i will not based my choice on only Battelfield 3 or Crysis 3, i will play many many games including Battelfield 3 and Far Cry 3 and and even Battelfield 4 when it will be out and also this new recently game of Metro, Also i have programs to use not only games, sure games and 3D Mark II for examples.

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-TITAN-vs-GeForce-GTX-780

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-6.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-10.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-14.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-18.html


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> Well, you posted only 1 test, i saw many tests and i found that Titan and 690 won of most tests, i will not based my choice on only Battelfield 3 or Crysis 3, i will play many many games including Battelfield 3 and Far Cry 3 and and even Battelfield 4 when it will be out and also this new recently game of Metro, Also i have programs to use not only games, sure games and 3D Mark II for examples.
> 
> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-TITAN-vs-GeForce-GTX-780
> 
> ...



690 is an old generation, and Titan is surpassed in price/perf quite heavily by the 780. Two 780's beat a 690 (a dual gpu card). Any Titan owner on here will tell you the 780 is the way to go. This is merely my advice, choosing the 690 or Titan would be a poor decision over the 780.

EDIT: 780 SLI latency is also better than the Titan SLI setup.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 690 is an old generation, and Titan is surpassed in price/perf quite heavily by the 780. A single 780 beats a 690 (a dual gpu card). Any Titan owner on here will tell you the 780 is the way to go. This is merely my advice, choosing the 690 or Titan would be a poor decision over the 780.



Well, in fact i am not planning on 690 even i included it here, but the tests above shows that for 1 single it is coming handy, but for multiple then Titan is the winner, so in both cases, if i only choose one then Titan is winner, if i choose 2 also Titan is winner, only 2 780 will outperform 1 Titan, but 2 Titan will outperform 2 780, but now you said that 3 780 is not good to go, either 2 Titan or 2 780 [690 is out], so between 2 780 and 2 Titan, which one will you choose?


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

I said 2 because it is the maximum i can go if 1 card will cost $1000, but if one card will cost say $500-600 then i can buy 3, but 3 SLI from what i hear is not good even if the card is powerful?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> Well, in fact i am not planning on 690 even i included it here, but the tests above shows that for 1 single it is coming handy, but for multiple then Titan is the winner, so in both cases, if i only choose one then Titan is winner, if i choose 2 also Titan is winner, only 2 780 will outperform 1 Titan, but 2 Titan will outperform 2 780, but now you said that 3 780 is not good to go, either 2 Titan or 2 780 [690 is out], so between 2 780 and 2 Titan, which one will you choose?



780. The performance difference is minor, the price difference is phenominal. If you have more money than sense, by all means go for a Titan or two, they are targeted at high budgeted users.
If you can afford two titans, get two titans.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 780. The performance difference is minor, the price difference is phenominal. If you have more money than sense, by all means go for a Titan or two, they are targeted at high budgeted users.
> If you can afford two titans, get two titans.



I can afford 2 Titan, but honestly speaking, i was thinking about 3 780 as this will be cheaper than 2 Titans, but 3 SLI is not guarantee will have a great performance, then it means i will be fine with 2 Titans.

Let's make it more clear or easier, if i decide to play games on 3 monitors [say 27" each] at maximum highest settings, will 2 780 be sufficient or even 2 Titan will have edge or limit?


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

27" is just an example, i may decide on 3 24" or 3 30" depends on what i will find and on my budget in the future, once i decide on which size then i will buy 2 same sizes rather than different sizes of monitors, and we all know that going with multiple screens will announce GPU screaming.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> I can afford 2 Titan, but honestly speaking, i was thinking about 3 780 as this will be cheaper than 2 Titans, but 3 SLI is not guarantee will have a great performance, then it means i will be fine with 2 Titans.
> 
> Let's make it more clear or easier, if i decide to play games on 3 monitors [say 27" each] at maximum highest settings, will 2 780 be sufficient or even 2 Titan will have edge or limit?



I'm fairly certain both setups will achieve similar fps on 3 monitors, if each monitor is 1080p. Titan will have better performance, but 60fps wont be constant on either setup. There will always be room for improvement on 5760 x 3240. You might be looking at 10~ fps difference between 2 titans and 2 780's.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> Well, i would like to discuss those points then, i didn't or can't change things from my OP so far.
> 
> 1. I have that Patriot for my 1st rig only, and that is 2133, for my second and 3rd rigs in fact i bought that Corsair DP 1600MHz as 32GB and they are still in my temporary computer of 3930K and GA-X79-UD5, but i will take them out and split them for 2nd and 3rd rgs so both will have 16GB, then why to have higher than 1600MHz on both? I will not OC both, very rare i may try on the 3rd as xx70K is better for OC, but i am sure they will be on base speed, is it really worth to have 1866 or higher if i will not OC and my kids don't care much about so high performance?



specifications say that both cpus run up to 1600mhz ram but that doesnt mean that if you put 1866 or 2100 they wont run better. 
this is like to buy ferrari and to drive it only on 1st gear. 
kids dont care about perofmance now but after an year when they cant play some game they will start whine that they whant new pc.



Arabicuser said:


> 2. I can't change as long i bought them, unless if i do a crazy thing, that is to take 660 and 650 and use them both as SLI on 3rd rig, and buy 2 770 as you said for 2nd rig, 1st rig will be another level, but i feel that 2nd and 3rd are not my so extreme use as first even if they have some good high components, later in the future i can upgrade, but for now i think 660Ti and 650Ti will be more than enough, my 1st build will have only Titan/690 level [maybe 2 780 if that is better than 1 Titan].




you cant have sli from 650 and 660. my idea was if it is possible to return 650 and 660 to the shop and take 2x770 (1 for each rig) paying only difference. but since you plan to upgrade in futer then cards you have now will hold it till upgrade.



Arabicuser said:


> 3. Well, i would like to read more about that NAS network, but i don't think i want to put too much for my kids PC, i may add another 120-128 SSD, but i am not planning to buy 2TB or WD black for them yet, i am buying 2TB tomorrow for my 1st build, also i am planning to place an order online for another 256GB SSD for it as i think 1 256GB may not be enough if i will put OS+games+apps all in it and storage on HDD, i feel why not have another SSD for games and keep that one 256 for OS+apps, i can go with 128GB but i found a deal that will end soon 2 days for Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, so i think i better go with that deal and have ore space over 128GB, and your point about NAS taking my thinking, i can buy 2x 2TB WD black caviar for my 1st build and have that NAS if it will give me a nice advantage or performance for my use, just i want more details about it as i am not aware about NAS usage and which device, i saw them before like Drobo but very expensive path.



NAS mean Network Attached Storage. this is separe computer specialy designed to run only hdds with or w/o raid. this is like file server but in smaller scale. on those devices you can setup user pofiles and access permisions (you can setup what your kids can see and what cant), store backups of ssds, stream movies to TV etc.
here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=NAS&manufacturer=&pp=25&order=date you can check reviews of nas drives. 
some of new models arnt reviewed yet. you can search for synology DS213j, qnap TS-212, and i think TS 213 is avialble as well, asustor also has 2 bay NAS but cant remeber model.
point here is to remove old hdds from your rigs and put them in separete pc (NAS). this way they wont slow down your rigs.
what size disks you put in your rigs depends on how you are going to use them.
also if you havnt installed ssds so far you can find good starter guid here http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?110371-ABC-GUIDE-New-Build-2013 it starts with ocz drives but all other things like os install and tweeks (except firmware update) are valid for all ssds

edit: 
before you go 3+ monitors setup check on 2 monitors if you are ok with that black line from monitor housing in the middle of your view. you can always add aditional card and buy more monitors later.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm fairly certain both setups will achieve similar fps on 3 monitors, if each monitor is 1080p. Titan will have better performance, but 60fps wont be constant on either setup. There will always be room for improvement on 5760 x 3240. You might be looking at 10~ fps difference between 2 titans and 2 780's.



I see, it is really a tough decision, 2 Titan is way over price but the performance is another another class, 2 780 are very tempting price and performance, but against 2 Titans it will have its limit no doubt.



ne6togadno said:


> specifications say that both cpus run up to 1600mhz ram but that doesnt mean that if you put 1866 or 2100 they wont run better.
> this is like to buy ferrari and to drive it only on 1st gear.
> kids dont care about perofmance now but after an year when they cant play some game they will start whine that they whant new pc.
> 
> ...



For the RAM, well, i have no choice, i have the memories and i must use them, i am still use that Corsair Dominator Platinum on my temporary PC, do you think then i better put that Patriot 2133 each 16GB on 2nd and 3rd and keep that Corsair Dominator 32GB for my 1st build?

About the cards, they are young and they don't care about which settings, i never see them trying to set for best or highest performance, so i am sure 650 will be fine, but i was thinking again, as long you mentioned that 770, then i was thinking if i can use that 660Ti with 650Ti on 3rd rig for kids and i buy one 770 for my 2nd rig, or should i buy 770 for my kids PC and add that 650Ti on 660Ti for my 2nd rig?

I will read more about NAS, also i will read about SSD tweaking, i want to have the best out of it if possible.

Thank you very much!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> I am now at the lest step, getting a GPU, but now i left with 3 options, i would like some help or guide for my final decision.
> 
> I want to buy a strong GPU and i narrowed my choice to one of the following 3:
> 
> ...



2 780 SLI > 1 Titan.
SLI is not as bad as you think for 2 cards, it only starts to suffer with 3 or more cards.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 2 780 SLI > 1 Titan.
> SLI is not as bad as you think for 2 cards, it only starts to suffer with 3 or more cards.



When you mention 2 780 SLI then i can also say 2 Titan SLI, then here compare 2 780 SLI with 2 Titan SLI, what will be the result?

Sure if i will only play on 1 monitor or 2 then without doubt or thinking i will buy 2 780, but it is about if i go with 3 monitors and even more if possible then set the maximum, i heard even Titan will not but suffice, so in this case having 2 780 will not beat 2 Titan for long run, forget about the price, i always ask about performance not the value.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> When you mention 2 780 SLI then i can also say 2 Titan SLI, then here compare 2 780 SLI with 2 Titan SLI, what will be the result?
> 
> Sure if i will only play on 1 monitor or 2 then without doubt or thinking i will buy 2 780, but it is about if i go with 3 monitors and even more if possible then set the maximum, i heard even Titan will not but suffice, so in this case having 2 780 will not beat 2 Titan for long run, forget about the price, i always ask about performance not the value.



It is as simple as: If you have the money, get two Titans. They will perform better on 3 monitors.

Also, 770 on your second rig, 2 660ti's on your children's rig. (give them something nice!)
RAM: put the fastes RAM (your 2133mhz) in your main rig, and split the dominator in half, 1 for each other rig -> 16GB for second rig, 16GB for children's


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It is as simple as: If you have the money, get two Titans. They will perform better on 3 monitors.
> 
> Also, 770 on your second rig, 2 660ti's on your children's rig. (give them something nice!)
> RAM: put the fastes RAM (your 2133mhz) in your main rig, and split the dominator in half, 1 for each other rig -> 16GB for second rig, 16GB for children's



Great, then i will buy Titan and start completing my main rig.

And thanks you commented about the RAM, in the future maybe i can buy 16-32GB faster RAM for my main rig, and i may use that current Patriot Viper 2133 on Haswell build maybe next year who knows, but for now i don't feel i want to have the fastest RAM in the world, 2133 is fine and i don't think it will be big difference over 2400MHz anyway.

I will go out now to buy few things for my computers, but i am not sure if i will buy Titan today or keep it until next week to buy, we have only Gigabyte and Asus vendors here, so which Titan to buy for my main rig?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> Great, then i will buy Titan and start completing my main rig.
> 
> And thanks you commented about the RAM, in the future maybe i can buy 16-32GB faster RAM for my main rig, and i may use that current Patriot Viper 2133 on Haswell build maybe next year who knows, but for now i don't feel i want to have the fastest RAM in the world, 2133 is fine and i don't think it will be big difference over 2400MHz anyway.
> 
> I will go out now to buy few things for my computers, but i am not sure if i will buy Titan today or keep it until next week to buy, we have only Gigabyte and Asus vendors here, so which Titan to buy for my main rig?



The difference in performance between 1600mhz and 2400mhz is around 1-2% in most applications, so you'll barely notice a difference.
Go for whichever Titan is cheaper, the manufacturer doesnt make a difference, but Asus has notoriously bad RMA in the UK and US.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The difference in performance between 1600mhz and 2400mhz is around 1-2% in most applications, so you'll barely notice a difference.
> Go for whichever Titan is cheaper, the manufacturer doesnt make a difference, but Asus has notoriously bad RMA in the UK and US.




WOW, and i was thinking i better go with Ausu Titan as long i will use it on Asus motherboard, thanks again.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 14, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> For the RAM, well, i have no choice, i have the memories and i must use them, i am still use that Corsair Dominator Platinum on my temporary PC, do you think then i better put that Patriot 2133 each 16GB on 2nd and 3rd and keep that Corsair Dominator 32GB for my 1st build?
> 
> Thank you very much!



No patriot is for 1st build. leave em as they are. you will change later when you upgrade


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> No patriot is for 1st build. leave em as they are. you will change later when you upgrade



Yes, which if i can find G.Skills in my country at least


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok, finally i am back and got things, which card do you think i bought?

Now almost everything is ready, i will go to complete 3rd rig first then my 2nd, the first one i want to take my time with it, i missed to buy second SSD with great deal, the deal will be over tomorrow and no way i can get it, so i will wait longer until they have another deal or if they will extending that deal, i don't want to install one SSD now and start installing OS+apps then later i add another one, maybe i will think about RAID 0.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally finally finally, yesterday i went to a computer shop to assemble my rigs, only 2nd and 3rd, the 2nd is almost my temporary first build computer and i changed the CPU and the PSU, also i took 16GB of memory from it to put it on my 3rd build, now i can sleep in peace as only left the first build, today evening i will go to finish it.

Thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## Nimesh (Jun 16, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> Yes, it is that much different, AX860 he will give me for 700 UAE Dirhams, and AX860i for 910 or over 900 AED, so about 200+ AED difference, that is over $50, so in this case you think better save that $50+ and go with 860?



I live in Ajman too. Could you please tell me from where you are getting the AX860? i have been trying since 2 weeks but i can only seem to find the i models.


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 16, 2013)

Nimesh said:


> I live in Ajman too. Could you please tell me from where you are getting the AX860? i have been trying since 2 weeks but i can only seem to find the i models.



I bought it from Dubai, if you want one day if i go there i can go with you and see many shops there and i know one shop best prices at all.

WOW, never know i may find someone live in UAE here, and in Ajman too,....just WOW.


----------



## Nimesh (Jun 16, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> I bought it from Dubai, if you want one day if i go there i can go with you and see many shops there and i know one shop best prices at all.
> 
> WOW, never know i may find someone live in UAE here, and in Ajman too,....just WOW.



I have checked out most of the shops in AlAin center and on Khalid Bin Waleed street. Noone seems to have the ax860. Do u remember which shop u got it from. My brother works in Bur dubai so i was hoping to get him to bring me one rather than me getting stuck in the Bur Dubai traffic .


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 16, 2013)

Nimesh said:


> I have checked out most of the shops in AlAin center and on Khalid Bin Waleed street. Noone seems to have the ax860. Do u remember which shop u got it from. My brother works in Bur dubai so i was hoping to get him to bring me one rather than me getting stuck in the Bur Dubai traffic .



Hehehe, i bought it from Alain center or they called it Computer Plaza, i will not tell you which shop, hehehe.
I also hate that Bur Dubai traffic too much, but i go there by Metro, there is a station next to AlAin center.


----------

